# 2 shows in Oct ca 15-16



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
There are two shows in Oct back to back.One is in Lake Elsinore,the other in Bakersfield.Both will be a great time for all who attend.
Thank you,
Henry

ABBA Show Oct 15
Mcvicker Canyon Park
29355 Grand Avenue
Lake Elsinore
Ca 800-694-2127

Bako Movement
Super Bully/Car Show
1142 South P Street
Bakersfield Ca 93302


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Come out and enjoy the Bully's.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Next week is the time to bring out your Bullys.Hope many make it.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
Only 2 more day's to the show in Lake Elsinore.I am packing my truck,and cant wait.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

